# Need help re-doing a schedule for the school



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok here is what I need for the school, a schedule that is family friendly first semi tough second and technecally strong for atleast 4 classes a week for those wanting it. I also need three times a week for my competition team. 

Right now I have this but it just does not look right.

Monday
Little Dragons 4:30 - 5:15 
Beginners 5:30 - 6:15
Intermediates 6:30 - 7:20
Fight team 7:30 - 8:30
Adults tech. 8:30 - 9:30

Tuesday
Beginners 5:30 - 6:15
Intermediates 6:30 - 7:20
Advance and BB 7:30 - 9:00

Wednesday
Little Dragons 4:30 - 5:15 
Beginners 5:30 - 6:15
Intermediates 6:30 - 7:20
Fight team 7:30 - 8:30
Adults tech. 8:30 - 9:30

Thursday
Beginners 5:30 - 6:15
Intermediates 6:30 - 7:20
Advance and BB 7:30 - 9:00

Friday
Little Dragons 4:30 - 5:15
beginners sparring 5:30 - 6:45
Intermediate and Advamce 7:00 - 8:30
Tecnical 8:30 - 9:30

Saturday
Fight Team 9:00 - 11:00
beginners and family 11:15 - 12:30
Weapons 12:45 - 2:00
Poomsae application 2:30 - 4:00

What is everyone take?


----------



## AMP-RYU (Feb 3, 2009)

looks great to me!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you present all days, or do you have a staff that lets you take an afternoon off?

AoG


----------

